# US Social Security/VA Outreach Luzon



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Date: Thursday, September 19, 2019*

Olongapo City, Zambales, Luzon.
Time: 8:00 a.m. to 11:00 a.m.
Location: Mansion Garden Hotel, Dewey Avenue corner Bonifacio Street, Subic Bay Freeport Zone, Olongapo City, Zambales 2222.

*Date: Friday, September 20, 2019*

Angeles City, Pampanga, Luzon
Time: 8:00 a.m. to 11:00 a.m.
Location: Park Inn by Radisson, M.A. Roxas Highway, Barangay Dau, Mabalacat, Pampanga 2010.

*More information: *

Note: Social Security and VA, So nothing further info on the regular outreach. Please bring photocopies of any documents you may need because we will not have our xerox machine at the event. The VA Regional Office will be there along with the VA Outpatient Clinic for scheduling needs. Its first come, first served. Arrive and sign up on the list.

United States Embassy Manila, Philippines
Message for U.S. Citizens: Social Security Administration Outreach in Olongapo City on September 19, 2019 and in Angeles City on September 20, 2019. U.S. Embassy representatives from the Social Security Administration (SSA) will conduct outreach visits in Olongapo City on September 19 and in Angeles City on September 20 from 8:00 a.m. to 11:00 a.m. SSA will provide the following services:

Discuss basic entitlement requirements for the different types of Social Security benefits. Develop benefit claims. Retirement and Disability applications can be done online at www.ssa.gov and do not require an interview. Process Social Security number applications. Resolve post-entitlement cases (e.g., change of address, report of death, Medicare enrollments, direct deposit enrollment, non-receipt of benefits, etc.) To expedite your visit, please bring both original and photocopies of documents that you need to submit to SSA. The SSA representative will keep the photocopies and return the original documents to you.

Please note that only representatives from the Social Security/VA Administration will be present at these two outreach events. Embassy staff will be unable to answer questions regarding services from American Citizen Services (ACS), the Department of Veterans Affairs (VA), or the Department of Homeland Security - Citizenship and Immigration Services (DHS-USCIS). This is not a normal outreach so ACS will not be joining for Passport renewals, Notary Services, Births Abroad, etc....

These updates and information are from RAO Subic Bay they have an official Facebook page and this information doesn't come from the US Department of State website so you wouldn't receive notice by email.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

From Jack Walker at Subic RAO:

At Olongapo, they also said they will NOT have a copy machine available like they normally do, so make sure you make copies of everything beforehand. 

About VA:

The VA clinic has decided to join the party on the 19th, they will have a nurse and Social worker on hand. They will be able to receive claims , give shots and assist in scheduling appts.

I don't know if these also apply to Angeles on the 20th.


----------

